# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  و تواصوا بالصبر - إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا

## علي الشيخ

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

﴿ فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا * إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا ﴾ ( سورة الشرح الآية: 5, 6 )*
*مَعَ:*

تأمل قول الله ﴿ مَعَ ﴾, فهو جل شانه لم يقل بعد, بل قال مع, أي أن العسر فيه بذور اليسر, و أن الفرج يسكن في قلب الضيق، و أن مع الفقر الغنى، ومع المرض الصحة، و في هذا تسرية عن المبتلى.

*الْعُسْرِ:*

العسر معرف بأل ، وهذا تعريف الاستغراق، أي كل أنواع العسر، صغيرها وكبيرها ، المادي والمعنوي . 

*يُسْرًا:*

·        جاءت نكرة, والتنكير هنا للتعظيم، ويعني يسراً كبيراً، يسراً سريعاً.

·   ﴿ فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا * إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا ﴾ جاءت مكررة لفظا, وليس معنى, و خلاصة المعاني وراء التكرار أن مع العسر يسراً في الدنيا، ويسراً في الآخرة, أي يسرين, وبالتالي سعادة في الدنيا، وسعادة في الآخرة, ولذلك قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( لن يغلب عسر يسرين ) (الطبراني عن جابر)



*المصدر: حلقات تفسير القران الكريم - للدكتور محمد راتب النابلسي*

----------

